# 'deceptive street girls' - A warning....



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

From Gulf News - that totally honest and unbiased newspaper that we all know and love!

Gulfnews: Fraudsters warned against using rape charges to make money



> Some women fish for men in public places by posing as prostitutes then claim to the police that they were kidnapped...
> Such sneaky girls are criminals and should be charged with deception...
> Many men have fallen prey to such deceitful women...


You have been warned......


----------



## jander13 (Mar 12, 2009)

rofl, dubai fighting prostitution!


----------



## levlinm (Jun 20, 2009)

jander13 said:


> rofl, dubai fighting prostitution!


how do they prove rape ....if there is no sign of force ??


----------



## Del (Apr 29, 2009)

I suppose being a corporal helps. Imagine if that was me or you molesting women...


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

The way the piece was written reminded me so much of Harry Enfield's "Women - know your limits" sketch...


----------



## Del (Apr 29, 2009)

Andy Capp said:


> The way the piece was written reminded me so much of Harry Enfield's "Women - know your limits" sketch...


Indeed!
'I know nothing about politics, but I think kittens are really cute!' (- something like that.)


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Del said:


> Indeed!
> 'I know nothing about politics, but I think kittens are really cute!' (- something like that.)


That's the one...


----------



## mazdaRX8 (Jul 13, 2008)

heh, as they say, I like my women like I like my coffee

cheap and instant


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

mazdaRX8 said:


> heh, as they say, I like my women like I like my coffee
> 
> cheap and instant


I drink my coffee black and strong!
Does that mean????


----------



## Lee1971 (Mar 14, 2009)

stewart said:


> I drink my coffee black and strong!
> Does that mean????


Zed - 'Bring out the Gimp'


----------



## DLNW (Jun 17, 2009)

Andy Capp said:


> From Gulf News - that totally honest and unbiased newspaper that we all know and love!
> 
> Gulfnews: Fraudsters warned against using rape charges to make money
> 
> ...


GRAND! so you get kidnapped and charged? 

Then again do these fisherwomen get paid by their catch? If so a charge of deception (vs. prostitution) sounds fair to me!


----------

